# Broken Canine



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey,
My shepherd mix broke off the top 1/4 of her lower canine.
I'm wondering if anyone has any advice concerning whether a root canal or extraction would be better.
I'm much more inclined to do the extraction seeing as there is a significant price difference.
Thanks


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

There definitely is a big price difference. Aspen broke his lower premolar and he was a good candidate for a root canal because there was no exposed pulp. I went ahead and did the root canal because I really did not want to extract such a huge tooth from him. I would take her in first and get some opinions on what would be best, and then go from there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Like said above it all depends on if the pulp cavity of the tooth is exposed or not. If it is...then something will have to be done whether its a root canal or extraction. If its not exposed you may be able to leave it and just keep a close eye on it...

How did she break it?


----------



## Katie Rosehill (Jan 4, 2012)

Our Irish setter broke the blood vessel within her canine tooth. She had a root canal which was very expensive.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My oldest Mikey broke the tip off his canine (on a freaking rawhide that Drews parents friend gave him while I was at work  

Had the vet check it out twice now. They said to just keep an eye on it. 

I'm sure it's case by case. I'd have the vet look at it.


----------



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

The pulp is exposed =(
I don't know what happened. She is crated when I am not home so when I came home on Sunday, after being gone for 6 hours, she had broken out of her crate and had gotten into a very serious fight with my standard poodle. I found her tooth on the couch which makes me think it happened during the fight and NOT while breaking out of the cage. 
Anyway, I'm already over $1000 in for the poodle at the emergency vet and we're not done yet so I would really like to avoid another huge expense right now. I have two vet appointments with her next week to have different vets take a look at it but only one vet in my area does dentistry and said that it could be go up to $3000 for a root canal which just isn't an option. Arg.
A $2.00 pack of zip ties could have made life MUCH easier


----------



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

is is a problem to extract a canine


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I have a dog with only four teeth left and she gets along pretty well. I wouldn't worry about not being able to spend $3000 on a root canal - most of us are on some kind of budget, and frankly that's money I'd spend only if it was something either life threatening or life compromising. 

I wouldn't feel guilty at all about an extraction.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

$3000 for a root canal!?!? IMHO, that's way overpriced. Mine was $1400.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would call around and find another vet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

$3K sounds a LOT steep for a root canal. 

I'd opt for extraction myself if I were in your situation. Canine teeth are just not used by domesticated dogs, other than to grip and tear things...which wont be hindered too much with only one canine gone. Plus just taking the tooth out pretty much guarantees you wont have problems in the future. Root canals can go bad in dogs just like they can with people. Would suck to have problems down the line a few years from now with a pricey root canal.


----------

